# Anyone tried these brushes?



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey yall. 
I was just wondering if anyone has tried these detailing brushes. I'm looking a decent set of brushes and i like the look of these. Seem quite good quality.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/171173910365?nav=SEARCH

Regards, Rían


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've tried them. Got quite a few. Can't remember where but that's expensive. A mate got them through work.

I've also used these in the past


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Spoony said:


> I've tried them. Got quite a few. Can't remember where but that's expensive.


Where they any good? I know £10 seems a lot for 4 when envy are 5 for 7. But these have free delivery, Envy probably doesn't have to N.I and so they likely are about the same price.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Envy sell them on Ebay for £10.59 with free delivery if any good?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Rían P said:


> Where they any good? I know £10 seems a lot for 4 when envy are 5 for 7. But these have free delivery, Envy probably doesn't have to N.I and so they likely are about the same price.


Yeah they are a decent brush. A brush is a brush is a brush. They are paint brushes with the "detailing" tag attached and the price inflation to match. That's all I was pointing out. No matter the colour of the handle or band they are about the same.

Envy also offer great value.


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

what about these?

http://www.perfectlycleaned.co.uk/d...0mm-dia-head-plastic-ferrule-brush-3836-p.asp


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

What about these, work out at £1.65 each opposed to the similar ones you are looking at on eBay mate.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200995319677?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The Whitaker and Sawyer website seems cheap but it won't calculate delivery to my postcode for some reason, they may be even cheaper than the ones in my link.


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

http://www.envyvaleting.co.uk/products-info.asp?id=151

Can't go wrong :thumb:


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

What do Envy charge for delivery on these mate?


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

£2.80


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

smifeune said:


> what about these?
> 
> http://www.perfectlycleaned.co.uk/d...0mm-dia-head-plastic-ferrule-brush-3836-p.asp


Thanks and yeah those seem pretty good. Work out less than £1 for one as well. Though they look very yellow? Or is it just the image? 
I know the title says 16-30mm diameter, but description just says 30mm. Some smaller ones would be useful


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

dstill said:


> What about these, work out at £1.65 each opposed to the similar ones you are looking at on eBay mate.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200995319677?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> The Whitaker and Sawyer website seems cheap but it won't calculate delivery to my postcode for some reason, they may be even cheaper than the ones in my link.


Yeah, those seem good too and like the fact the sizes are varied. Who are Whitaker an Sawyer?


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Tim662 said:


> http://www.envyvaleting.co.uk/products-info.asp?id=151
> 
> Can't go wrong :thumb:


Yeah envy seem good quality and value, but i don't know if like the look of them (being very pernickety but don't want to buy something i'm not totally sold on, though it's not a fortune of money)


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Tim662 said:


> £2.80


Is that to N.I also?


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

Not sure, think you have to register to show the shipping cost


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Valet pro brushes for me


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Paint-Bru...UK_Crafts_Other_Crafts_EH&hash=item43d1014cfa

or

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jakar-Chi...Crafts_DrawingSupplies_EH&hash=item54179335c7

Cheers 
David


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rían P said:


> Is that to N.I also?


It's only couriers that charge more in ni, post stays the same so if imagine so


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Rían P said:


> Hey yall.
> I was just wondering if anyone has tried these detailing brushes. I'm looking a decent set of brushes and i like the look of these. Seem quite good quality.
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/171173910365?nav=SEARCH
> ...


Mate i say there ideal for tenner posted,i have them through a mate and love them,thanks to him


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

They are very good. Bought them last year at a car show. £1 each


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> Mate i say there ideal for tenner posted,i have them through a mate and love them,thanks to him


I just prefer the look of them to anything else lol
Do the bristles last and are they soft enough for paint but hard enough for wheels?
Regards, Rían


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

hobbs182 said:


> Valet pro brushes for me


I have several Valet Pro brushes but the shrouds spilt very easily, and this has happened to all of my Valet Pro brushes so I've stopped buying them, maybe I got a faulty batch.


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Rían P said:


> Yeah, those seem good too and like the fact the sizes are varied. Who are Whitaker an Sawyer?


It's the website in the second post on the thread, never heard of them til Spoony posted the link.:thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Rían P said:


> I just prefer the look of them to anything else lol
> Do the bristles last and are they soft enough for paint but hard enough for wheels?
> Regards, Rían


That's something you don't get in a brush really,that's why i have lots of different ones lol,there ideal for grills,vents,badges but slightly too soft for wheels unless there very well kept and don't hold the grim well if that makes sense :wave:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Rían P said:


> Is that to N.I also?


Of course!
NI is part of the UK and our prices are the same to NI as the rest of the UK.
Its only an issue over 2kg which these brushes certainly are not (140g) so we charge RM prices.

Best wishes

Tim

ps our webshop is always cheaper than eBay with us hint hint!


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Just got some (ordered when I was on holiday) will try them out at weekend. They seem really good quality


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> That's something you don't get in a brush really,that's why i have lots of different ones lol,there ideal for grills,vents,badges but slightly too soft for wheels unless there very well kept and don't hold the grim well if that makes sense :wave:


Suppose it's an excuse to buy loads lol though they should suit my needs then. Need to clean sun roof and window rubbers that are green.
I will probably go pure 'poverty spec' with my wheel cleaning technique anyway. Toilet brush should do the job! They need refurbed like so not too fussed.
Thinking of buying iron x, use petrol for tar removal and then possibly seal with mint rims, or may just use nattys


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Envy Car Care said:


> Of course!
> NI is part of the UK and our prices are the same to NI as the rest of the UK.
> Its only an issue over 2kg which these brushes certainly are not (140g) so we charge RM prices.
> 
> ...


Ah right good man Tim! That's handy to know because i was looking at iron awe 500ml and the brushes. So that's still £2.80 for postage.
I'm not a professional detailer Tim, just an enthusiast, so i'm wondering if i need to use a fallout remover? I won't be doing any correcting, just SRP and a wax,
Ps thanks for the hint !  *cough cough say no more*
Thanks, Rían


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Oldsparky said:


> Just got some (ordered when I was on holiday) will try them out at weekend. They seem really good quality


Good man, definitely let us know how you get on with them cause i just don't know what to buy lol (and we say women are bad lol)


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Rían P said:


> Good man, definitely let us know how you get on with them cause i just don't know what to buy lol (and we say women are bad lol)


Will do haven't cleaned a car in a couple of weeks serious withdrawal symptoms!!


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

dstill said:


> I have several Valet Pro brushes but the shrouds spilt very easily, and this has happened to all of my Valet Pro brushes so I've stopped buying them, maybe I got a faulty batch.


You'd of thought that they'd be pretty good quality. Suppose nothing lasts for ever at the same time unfortunately


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Oldsparky said:


> Will do haven't cleaned a car in a couple of weeks serious withdrawal symptoms!!


Detailer's shakes? Lol that's when you know you've been bit by the detailing bug


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Rían P said:


> Ah right good man Tim! That's handy to know because i was looking at iron awe 500ml and the brushes. So that's still £2.80 for postage.
> I'm not a professional detailer Tim, just an enthusiast, so i'm wondering if i need to use a fallout remover? I won't be doing any correcting, just SRP and a wax,
> Ps thanks for the hint !  *cough cough say no more*
> Thanks, Rían


Fallout remover is very useful, not just as a really good wheel cleaner but also on paint. Reduces the amount of claying on paintwork and ours (like some others) is concentrated and can be diluted.
Stick to below 2kg and post is Royal Mail and their prices to NI.

Best wishes

Tim


----------



## billy... (Jan 4, 2015)

all those kinds of brushes are pretty much the same. Not a fan of them though really


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Rían P said:


> Where they any good? I know £10 seems a lot for 4 when envy are 5 for 7. But these have free delivery, Envy probably doesn't have to N.I and so they likely are about the same price.


They do post to NI. I bought them. Great brushes and good service too


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

billy... said:


> all those kinds of brushes are pretty much the same. Not a fan of them though really


Your so wrong:thumb:


----------

